# Phone Opens To Contacts Not The Dialer.



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Anybody know why in liquid aosp or cm7 when i open the phone it opens to the contact list and not the actual dialer? Is there a fix for this? I see no setting to change it either. Just slightly annoying.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Anybody know why in liquid aosp or cm7 when i open the phone it opens to the contact list and not the actual dialer? Is there a fix for this? I see no setting to change it either. Just slightly annoying.


If you go under settings there should be a default value to change. I missed it for a while too but its there trust me


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Under the phone or the actual call settings?


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

In CM7 if you open the dialer there's a preferences menu. The default tab option can be changed.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

JAS_21 said:


> In CM7 if you open the dialer there's a preferences menu. The default tab option can be changed.


thanks


----------

